
Equifax Says Cyberattack May Have Affected 143M Customers - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/07/business/equifax-cyberattack.html
======
BHSPitMonkey
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15195510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15195510)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

------
cs702
There are 126 million households in the US,[1] so basically we're talking
about "everyone with a credit card" in the country.

[1] [https://www.statista.com/statistics/183635/number-of-
househo...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/183635/number-of-households-
in-the-us/)

